# Reptile Shampoo...



## SuperBoof (May 6, 2009)

Does this stuff exist?

Until now, I've just been bathing my Bearded Dragon in warm water, but it doesn't realy clean him/her.

So can anyone point me in the direction of a good, harmless reptile shampoo... if one exists?

Cheers.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Shampoo is for cleaning your hair? Also you could use a soft toothbrush and gently rub him/her with it.


----------



## SuperBoof (May 6, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Shampoo is for cleaning your hair? Also you could use a soft toothbrush and gently rub him/her with it.


So there's no kind of shampoo type of cleaning stuff I can buy to clean him with?

He's got a poo stain on this tail that won't come off with just water and a bit of scrubbing lol.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

SuperBoof said:


> So there's no kind of shampoo type of cleaning stuff I can buy to clean him with?
> 
> He's got a poo stain on this tail that won't come off with just water and a bit of scrubbing lol.


No. It will come off, you just aren't doing it right! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why do people feel the need to regularly bath their herps?

i've noticed lots of threads dealing with bathing lizards...

lizards don't need regular bathing...


----------



## SuperBoof (May 6, 2009)

HABU said:


> why do people feel the need to regularly bath their herps?
> 
> i've noticed lots of threads dealing with bathing lizards...
> 
> lizards don't need regular bathing...


I don't bathe him regularly but he has a dirty brown stain on the underside of his tail lol.

I only really bathe him if, after a shed, he still has small pieces of skin flapping about on his head.


----------



## Shipoopi (Jul 21, 2010)

HABU said:


> why do people feel the need to regularly bath their herps?
> 
> i've noticed lots of threads dealing with bathing lizards...
> 
> lizards don't need regular bathing...


Seeing as my Tegu refuses to poo anywhere but on my bed or in the bath, I'd say that's a fairly good reason to bathe him regularly! :lol2:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

also, many people bath their desert lizards so they get wet, drink a bit and generally have exercise... however this saves having to have water in a viv all the time if you do it say once a week, which can increse the chances of RI.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Shipoopi said:


> Seeing as my Tegu refuses to poo anywhere but on my bed or in the bath, I'd say that's a fairly good reason to bathe him regularly! :lol2:


well yeah... some things like water... but soap?... a bath?


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

HABU said:


> why do people feel the need to regularly bath their herps?
> 
> i've noticed lots of threads dealing with bathing lizards...
> 
> lizards don't need regular bathing...


people bathe their lizards keep them hydrated if they don't have water bowl in their viv, it's also fun watching them swim!!: victory:


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

i doubt its a poo stain, are u sure that its not tail rot, u should not need to use abrisive, spraying will remove and "stain" , if it dont , take him to vet and sterelize viv.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> also, many people bath their desert lizards so they get wet, drink a bit and generally have exercise... however this saves having to have water in a viv all the time if you do it say once a week, which can increse the chances of RI.


'Desert Species' should get enough moisture from their food and a tiny water bowl just in case they do fancy a lick wont 'increase the chance of an RI'.



CMonkey said:


> people bathe their lizards keep them hydrated if they don't have water bowl in their viv, it's also fun watching them swim!!: victory:


Fun for who? As above, their conditions and diet should provide the necessary moisture.



roddymclaren said:


> i doubt its a poo stain, are u sure that its not tail rot, u should not need to use abrisive, spraying will remove and "stain" , if it dont , take him to vet and sterelize viv.


Wow really? You've diagnosed 'tail rot' by the description of a poo stain?! :gasp: :roll:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

hi all

i bath my dragons every day with no R.I IN 15 YEARS
R.I 90% of the time come from dirty vivs,its mold spores

i use f10 sc to scrub and clean my dragons if they get poo stained
its 100% safe, they could drink it with no problems,in fact its used by snake keepers to aid R.I

bathing , cleaning dragons is an important part of husbandry
its not just about re hydration

bath time gives you the opportunity to

rehydrate
clean dragon
helps shedding
helps them to poo
gives you the chance to check food digestion
gravid females get the chance to take in much needed fluid
gives the owner a chance for a full examination

all this from a bath,,,,, must be fine well in my eyes it is
these are not dragons in the wild
they live in a tiny box you need to keep them clean and do your best to keep the bacteria down ,,,,to your best ability,,,,

only my opinion

mark


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

woodrott said:


> hi all
> 
> i bath my dragons every day with no R.I IN 15 YEARS
> R.I 90% of the time come from dirty vivs,its mold spores
> ...


You bath a dry 'desert' species everyday? :crazy:

I really don't think it would do them any good to drink F10.

Because these creatures are not in the wild we should not emulate their natural conditions?

You need to keep them comfortably and safely, not in sterile conditions.

If they aren't getting the hydration, need help defecating, need help shedding, then you're doing something wrong...:hmm:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Crownan said:


> You bath a dry 'desert' species everyday? :crazy:
> 
> I really don't think it would do them any good to drink F10.
> 
> ...


 
yes i bath my dragons every day?????
well its more like a dip 6 days a week about 10 mins then 1 day a week about 20 mins average

i don't recommend you get your dragon to drink f10 but if it drank a bit it would be fine,this cannot be said about most other disinfectants
bathing dragons with f10 is recommended by Mary[PALS]

i never mentioned any think about elimination of there natural conditions
its a balance

the amount of cleaning most reptile keepers do makes a viv into
a breeding ground for bacteria so i fully disagree you do need to keep your dragon as clean as possible, the amount of bacteria exposure compared to a wild one CAN BE extremely more

i'm doing something wrong:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
if you get the time i would really appreciate you coming to my facility and pointing out where i'm going wrong

as i employ a vet and a laboratory to check my reps and facility on a regular basses
to make sure every thing is 100% [standard thing at fire and ice] for myself and terri

husbandry
hygiene
health
and conditions 

you would save me a fortune

mark


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

woodrott said:


> yes i bath my dragons every day?????
> well its more like a dip 6 days a week about 10 mins then 1 day a week about 20 mins average
> 
> i don't recommend you get your dragon to drink f10 but if it drank a bit it would be fine,this cannot be said about most other disinfectants
> ...


You've just made a huge generalisation about 'most reptile keepers'.

I didn't mean YOU as in 'Woodrott' I meant you and in one. If a desert species needs 'help' with all of these things then something in their husbandry must be incorrect surely?

Why does a desert species need bathing everyday? 
Why do they need help pooping? 
Why do they need help shedding?

There used to be a fantastic 'sticky' thread about Beardies and water but it seems to have disappeared...?


Did you ever read it?I f so, what are your comments on it?


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Crownan said:


> You've just made a huge generalisation about 'most reptile keepers'.
> 
> I didn't mean YOU as in 'Woodrott' I meant you and in one. If a desert species needs 'help' with all of these things then something in their husbandry must be incorrect surely?
> 
> ...


 


You've just made a huge generalisation about 'most reptile keepers'.


this generalisation as come from 15 years of dealing with reptile keepers
my time in veterinary medicine and Mary at pals
so the statement was not done lightly


I didn't mean YOU as in 'Woodrott' I meant you and in one. If a desert species needs 'help' with all of these things then something in their husbandry must be incorrect surely?


i will answer this with a statement by Andy at glasgow geckos


most people cannot feed then selves right never mind there reps????
i think this applies to more than just feeding


Why does a desert species need bathing everyday? 
Why do they need help pooping? 
Why do they need help shedding?


because as a viv is not an ideal environment ,and in general husbandry is not what it needs to be in reptile keeping, reptiles need help


There used to be a fantastic 'sticky' thread about Beardies and water but it seems to have disappeared...? 

Did you ever read it?I f so, what are your comments on it?[/QUOTE]


i think i know what you mean the one by Andy at hades

it was informative yes??? but a few things were missed out 


mark


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

woodrott said:


> You've just made a huge generalisation about 'most reptile keepers'.
> 
> 
> this generalisation as come from 15 years of dealing with reptile keepers
> ...


 
i think i know what you mean the one by Andy at hades

it was informative yes??? but a few things were missed out 

Well great, care to share or inform the rest of us as to what it should have included?


mark[/QUOTE]

You obviously consider yourself way above the majority of the rest of us so care to enlighten us with your superior wisdom? Ta. :roll:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

You obviously consider yourself way above the majority of the rest of us so care to enlighten us with your superior wisdom? Ta. :roll:[/QUOTE]

Most reptile keepers are moron's to be fair...

Mark's dragons are the healthiest I've seen and after a chat on the phone to him it becomes apparent he knows his s**t. His standard of care is better than 99.9% of keepers out there and 100's would agree. I could see where you are coming from if it was anyone else making these claims but Mark's methods are tried and tested over 15 years AND it show's. Of course you're perfectly entitled to your opinion but it's hard to argue with someone who's proof is extremely healthy dragon's.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Of course you're perfectly entitled to your opinion but it's hard to argue with someone who's proof is extremely healthy dragon's.


Oh I don't know, I manage to argue with him all the time :gasp:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Crownan said:


> i think i know what you mean the one by Andy at hades
> 
> it was informative yes??? but a few things were missed out
> 
> ...


You obviously consider yourself way above the majority of the rest of us so care to enlighten us with your superior wisdom? Ta. :roll:[/QUOTE]





So with 73,000 members on here, and obviously this only represents a very small percentage of the UK reptile keeping population you're implying that the majority of those people are keeping their reptiles in substandard conditions?


i would say out of the hundreds of thousands of reptile keepers in the UK
most only have one or two reps and don't full understand there requirements ,if most keepers did then there would not be so many questions by a small majority of keepers that are on this forum

as for morons???
there's a lot more out there than you think, some of the thing ive seen and even the questions on this forum must make you think???

now im not saying every one is a bad keeper, but theres are lots out there
that need help or else why are we on this forum????

you seem to have lots of questions and as my typing is not that fast and with my dyslexia being what it is i would like to talk to you and we then could debate these points in full, so not to hijackthis post to much

if you p,m me your number i can call you or call me 01244382780

you then can post your comments on the call

mark


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> Most reptile keepers are moron's to be fair...
> 
> Mark's dragons are the healthiest I've seen and after a chat on the phone to him it becomes apparent he knows his s**t. His standard of care is better than 99.9% of keepers out there and 100's would agree. I could see where you are coming from if it was anyone else making these claims but Mark's methods are tried and tested over 15 years AND it show's. Of course you're perfectly entitled to your opinion but it's hard to argue with someone who's proof is extremely healthy dragon's.


I'm not questioning whether his dragons are well kept or healthy or not. Im asking very simple questions.



woodrott said:


> You obviously consider yourself way above the majority of the rest of us so care to enlighten us with your superior wisdom? Ta. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As above, very simple questions. And very few, it would not be helpful to the rest of the community for us to have a private phonecall, you can just take your time typing. I'm not in a position or inclination to call you about anything, this is a forum, not personal discussion.

As a side note I agree that most reptile keepers are morons, hell I think most PEOPLE are morons but thats really got nothing to do with the topic or the questions I ask...


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Oh I don't know, I manage to argue with him all the time :gasp:


 
hi there Andy
you have joined us i'm honored

have you any comments on my statements????
silly question:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> You obviously consider yourself way above the majority of the rest of us so care to enlighten us with your superior wisdom? Ta. :roll:


Most reptile keepers are moron's to be fair...

Mark's dragons are the healthiest I've seen and after a chat on the phone to him it becomes apparent he knows his s**t. His standard of care is better than 99.9% of keepers out there and 100's would agree. I could see where you are coming from if it was anyone else making these claims but Mark's methods are tried and tested over 15 years AND it show's. Of course you're perfectly entitled to your opinion but it's hard to argue with someone who's proof is extremely healthy dragon's.[/QUOTE]

i thank you for your comments:flrt::flrt::flrt:

as you have found out I'm very approachable on the phone
even though i mite come across as an arrogant pig some times on here
i only have the welfare of dragons at hart

its my lack of grammar and dyslexia that gets me this reputation


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

woodrott said:


> Most reptile keepers are moron's to be fair...
> 
> Mark's dragons are the healthiest I've seen and after a chat on the phone to him it becomes apparent he knows his s**t. His standard of care is better than 99.9% of keepers out there and 100's would agree. I could see where you are coming from if it was anyone else making these claims but Mark's methods are tried and tested over 15 years AND it show's. Of course you're perfectly entitled to your opinion but it's hard to argue with someone who's proof is extremely healthy dragon's.


i thank you for your comments:flrt::flrt::flrt:

*as you have found out I'm very approachable on the phone*
even though i mite come across as an arrogant pig some times on here
i only have the welfare of dragons at hart

its my lack of grammar and dyslexia that gets me this reputation[/QUOTE]

Couldnt agree more! When i phoned you regarding my 2 who had a yeast infection, you helped me out BIG time in what to tell the vets and what concentration to use - i was dreading it a little with some of your "snappy comments" on here, but in all honesty, one of the friendliest chaps and most knowledgeable chaps ive spoken to.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Crownan said:


> I'm not questioning whether his dragons are well kept or healthy or not. Im asking very simple questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi there

have i answered all your questions????
if not i'm sorry,Ive done my best,and if you ever need help then give me a call i will do my best like i do with hundreds on here
but as you stated you don't have the time or inclination to call so your not giving the chance to explain my self in a way i can fully

most people well i would say that ???? do benefit in some way by talking to me on the phone

i'm sorry Ive not said what you like, or what you wonted to here
but Ive all ways said it only my opinion


mark


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> i thank you for your comments:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> *as you have found out I'm very approachable on the phone*
> even though i mite come across as an arrogant pig some times on here
> ...


Couldnt agree more! When i phoned you regarding my 2 who had a yeast infection, you helped me out BIG time in what to tell the vets and what concentration to use - i was dreading it a little with some of your "snappy comments" on here, but in all honesty, one of the friendliest chaps and most knowledgeable chaps ive spoken to.[/QUOTE]


and thank you too

i think i could be described as
my bark is worse than my bite when it comes to dragons anyway

this is why a call is best

mark


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

woodrott said:


> hi there
> 
> have i answered all your questions????
> if not i'm sorry,Ive done my best,and if you ever need help then give me a call i will do my best like i do with hundreds on here
> ...


Hi, no, but it doesn't seem like I'll be getting any answers from you unless I call you, which is weird, but I don't want to call you, it is a forum discussion not a personal one.

Guess I'll just have to leave it with you.

So, back on topic:

No there is no reptile shampoo, beardies and other desert dwelling species do not need baths. If they do get a bit grimey then a bath and gentle scrub won't hurt but they certainly don't need it. IMO.: victory:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Hi, no, but it doesn't seem like I'll be getting any answers from you unless I call you, which is weird, but I don't want to call you, it is a forum discussion not a personal one.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to leave it with you.
> 
> ...


 
back on topic

theres no shampoo for reptiles ,,,fact,,,,
but you can use f10 sc in the water in my experience it helps to remove poo stains but not essential


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Does this F10 not get swallowed by them or get in their eyes? Obviously it's pet safe and has a low risk of causing serious harm but the product still states...

(risk to eyes) Low: Will cause irritation but not serious damage

 (ingesting) Substantial Ingestion may cause irritation to mouth, throat and digestive tract.

Eye Protection: Avoid contact with eyes

Eye Contact: Rinse eyes with water. Seek medical advice if necessary

Skin Contact: Wash affected area with soap and water

No cleaning solution is going to be ideal for you if you're submerged in water which contains it on a regular basis. The effects appear to be minor, but how do you know your dragons do not suffer from minor(not visible, but annoying to them) eye irritation, minor digestive tract discomfort etc?


----------



## SuperBoof (May 6, 2009)

roddymclaren said:


> i doubt its a poo stain, are u sure that its not tail rot, u should not need to use abrisive, spraying will remove and "stain" , if it dont , take him to vet and sterelize viv.


 
Nar, I'm pretty sure it's just a stain. I'll give it antother go, try scrubbing it with a toothbrush or something because I've only been rubbing his tail with my hand.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Does this F10 not get swallowed by them or get in their eyes? Obviously it's pet safe and has a low risk of causing serious harm but the product still states...
> 
> (risk to eyes) Low: Will cause irritation but not serious damage
> 
> ...


 
its down to common sense, do you not think
small amounts accidentally digested is fine
its used to treat R.I SO IT WOULD BE FINE

i think common sense would say don't spray in eyes
and don't mix too strong,,,250.1 ,,,, i find best

Ive been using it for quite a few years now 
and up to now with no ill side affects
but i suppose if used wrong over time it would have affects not wanted

mark


----------

